# Has anyone gotten there original pt-111 MillPro's back?



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Has anyone gotten there original pt-111 MillPro's back? I see that Taurus has begun to repair and mail back the guns effected by the lawsuit. Wondering how they have repaired it. For the better or worse.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol, don't think they are going to willingly disclose how they fixed the problem lest they be called on the carpet for future lawsuits claiming a defective or inappropriate repair. I'm sure they're pretty "gun shy" right now (lol). 
They probably agreed to provide the details of the fix to the court under an agreement that they not be disclosed. Just don't think their lawyers are going to let the company be very forthcoming in this matter.


----------



## 06USMC (Nov 2, 2016)

*Return or Replacement for PT MillPro*



Livingthedream said:


> Has anyone gotten there original pt-111 MillPro's back? I see that Taurus has begun to repair and mail back the guns effected by the lawsuit. Wondering how they have repaired it. For the better or worse.


Where have you seen that the recalled weapons are being repaired and returned? I can't get anything out of the chat operators or a human in customer service. Thanks.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Read on another forum that there is a fix for recalled guns and that they are currently being repaired.


----------

